# Stage 15 - Morvil



## john87300 (Oct 12, 2011)

From Marcel Parent of Villers-le-Lac comes this mid to late 1940's Morvil, chugging happily away on a Lorsa 236 15 Jewel.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2020)

Are you still have the item


----------

